# Thoughts on this breeder?



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Is there anything that stands out as positive or negative on the website? I'm getting a pup from Axel and Callies litter. She's being bred this week according to the breeder. She's been very informative and openly communicates. Only lives about 15 minutes away. I've already met mom and dad. Dad is a big boy lol. The breeder is an AKC judge. 



https://riehlhausgermanshepherds.com/home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@dogfaeries 

I tagged our american showline expert 🙂


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> @dogfaeries
> 
> I tagged our american showline expert


Well, I looked at the pedigrees posted of all the dogs, and I don’t recognize any of the dogs. Not ASL as I know it. One bitch is a working line. 

I can’t find the breeder in the AKC judges directory, and also I think it’s very odd that an AKC judge wouldn’t show their dogs in AKC conformation. So maybe not an AKC judge?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ohhh...I just assumed they were asl!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So what is the care that they dictate in order for them to provide a guarantee? How much are these puppies? Where are the health certs on the breeding dogs? Titles? How have they proved the dogs have the nerve and temperament to be bred?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

OFAs and DM testing. CGC, urban CGC, community CGC, trick dog, therapy.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

dogfaeries said:


> Well, I looked at the pedigrees posted of all the dogs, and I don’t recognize any of the dogs. Not ASL as I know it. One bitch is a working line.
> 
> I can’t find the breeder in the AKC judges directory, and also I think it’s very odd that an AKC judge wouldn’t show their dogs in AKC conformation. So maybe not an AKC judge?


I apologize, judge may not be the correct term. She told me she's able to certify dogs as AKC if that helps.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dustinb80 said:


> I apologize, judge may not be the correct term. She told me she's able to certify dogs as AKC if that helps.


I don’t understand that either. She has certificates issued by AKC for the CGC titles, etc. Maybe that’s what she meant. 

Sorry, I don’t mean to make you feel bad about your question. Just my observation.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

dogfaeries said:


> I don’t understand that either. She has certificates issued by AKC for the CGC titles, etc. Maybe that’s what she meant.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to make you feel bad about your question. Just my observation.


No offense taken. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Personally I wouldn’t get a pup from this breeder. Not only are they mixing lines willy nilly but one of their females isn’t even registered. JMO. Good luck with your pup


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would look elsewhere.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Piper was a rescue dog, and they are breeding her with no papers???? That alone says enough. :-(


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

I was so excited about her as a breeder too. 

Thanks for your honest opinions though. 

Now I'm second guessing my decision, anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Cincinnati Ohio area?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I see some awfully close linebreeding in their male's pedigree, too: Axel Riehle Vom Appleridge

Totally agree, you should look elsewhere.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> I see some awfully close linebreeding in their male's pedigree, too: Axel Riehle Vom Appleridge
> 
> Totally agree, you should look elsewhere.


Would you explain line breeding? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I wouldn’t even worry about that I would cross them off based on breeding the rescue ethically not something that should be done


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Dustin, the posters have pointed out some serious concerns. I would heed their cautions and keep checking out options. The fact that she bred a dog that was unpapered and of unknown background and yet claims to be a responsible breeder, is IMHO a show stopper.
What she meant by saying she could certify puppies, might simply mean she can get you a 'registered' dog. Which any responsible breeder should be able to supply. Our breeder issues a limited AKC registration with the ability to go to full registration if you title your pup in any one of several sport activities. We are not going to breed, so full registration won't matter to us. Although this does leave that door open. The registration still is important as it delineates the lineage, letting you know as complete a history of your dog going back many generations as is recorded.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

SMcN said:


> Dustin, the posters have pointed out some serious concerns. I would heed their cautions and keep checking out options. The fact that she bred a dog that was unpapered and of unknown background and yet claims to be a responsible breeder, is IMHO a show stopper.
> What she meant by saying she could certify puppies, might simply mean she can get you a 'registered' dog. Which any responsible breeder should be able to supply. Our breeder issues a limited AKC registration with the ability to go to full registration if you title your pup in any one of several sport activities. We are not going to breed, so full registration won't matter to us. Although this does leave that door open. The registration still is important as it delineates the lineage, letting you know as complete a history of your dog going back many generations as is recorded.


She does mention that all of her puppies are AKC registered with the option of full registration. She also mentions that piper was tested through Embark, was found to be 100% GSD and was provided information of her lineage throughout the world. I'm certainly not making excuses, just pointing out what I've seen. I'm 100% taking into account everyone's thoughts, and have reopened my search for a breeder. Not having a lot of luck tho.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dustinb80 said:


> She does mention that all of her puppies are AKC registered with the option of full registration. *She also mentions that piper was tested through Embark, was found to be 100% GSD and was provided information of her lineage throughout the world.* I'm certainly not making excuses, just pointing out what I've seen. I'm 100% taking into account everyone's thoughts, and have reopened my search for a breeder. Not having a lot of luck tho.


That is absolutely NOT good enough. I have my dog embarked. It does not give a pedigree. This tells me this woman is a backyard breeder and is just full of crap up past her ears. This is what Embark shows you.









Faren vom Warkonhaus’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Faren vom Warkonhaus wants to share her results with you!




my.embarkvet.com












Faren vom Warkonhaus’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Faren vom Warkonhaus wants to share her results with you!




my.embarkvet.com












Faren vom Warkonhaus’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Faren vom Warkonhaus wants to share her results with you!




my.embarkvet.com












Faren vom Warkonhaus’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Faren vom Warkonhaus wants to share her results with you!




my.embarkvet.com





And puppies from that female can NOT be registered with AKC. If she's telling you that, then she's flat out lying. 

Why don't you start by telling us what you are looking for in a dog? Is there a line you like? ASL? WGSL? Working lines? Active pet? Laid back? Do you have a budget? A limitation on travel or are you willing to buy from a breeder that will transport a puppy to you?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Embark does not truly trace pedigree lineage and what traits will be picked up from earlier generations. So no way to know the parents or grand parents. If grandpa passes on sever allergy issues for example there is no way to know. DNA lineage, just means that way back DNA came from x part of the world and not what individual dogs are in the family tree. 

Line breeding is a measure of how far back in the family tree does a dog show up in both parents tree.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> That is absolutely NOT good enough. I have my dog embarked. It does not give a pedigree. This tells me this woman is a backyard breeder and is just full of crap up past her ears. This is what Embark shows you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I came here. I need help wading through the bs. But to be clear, I wasnt getting a pup from Piper. I was getting a pup from Axel and Callie. 

As far as what I'm looking for? Pure bred obviously. Don't need a show line, also don't need a working line. More of a companion that is active but would also be a 4 legged alarm as well. I had a GSD when I was a pup. My dads side of the family has always had them and I love them. 

Price, well I was prepared and willing to pay $1800 through the current breeder and could be willing to go a little higher. I've already given her $300 cash as I want the first pick. I have it in my mind that I want the biggest of the litter. Dad of the litter is 120#. She's assured me that the deposit is refundable, and I believe her. 

I'm willing to drive a few hours, 2 or so, to find the right breeder, and was happy that the one I'm currently working with is only 15 minutes away. 

I love the Sable coloring, but am open to black or black on tan. The one I had when I was little was a traditional black on tan, name was Rocky. I currently have an all white. Name is Gunner. I didn't get him from a breeder. A friend of mine knew I was looking, but at the time wasn't willing to pay what I'm willing to pay now. She called and said she knew of someone with a male pup, $100. No yard to run in. I said on I'm on my way. Pull in to a trailer park and there's a white ball of fur on the porch. I thought WTF is that lol. I had never seen a white one. I wouldn't trade him for the world and what's coming in his near future is going to be extremely difficult for me. 

Being a fat guy, buying shirts online isn't a good idea, therefore i don't like the idea of buying a dog from Washington state and not putting hands on it until it's already paid for. If like to find something close that I could get my hands on before making a decision. 

I hope this was enough info. I'm willing to provide more as needed. I'll try and attach a few pics of me and Rocky, and gunner when I first got him.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Dustinb80 said:


> Would you explain line breeding? I'm not sure what you mean.


Going to explain linebreeding, as you're obviously new at this. Axel Riehle Vom Appleridge This is their stud dog. Scroll down, and you'll see he is linebred 3,4,3,5 on Appleridge's Outfielder. That means Outfielder appears twice in the 3rd generation of Axel's pedigree and once in both the 4th and 5th generations of both sire and dam.

Breeding too closely can cause genetic problems to pop up. Generally, it is acceptable to have common ancestors no closer than the 4th or 5th generation. And you certainly should not have the same dog popping up more than once in the 3rd generation. That's not responsible breeding!

If you do a search for Appleridge Kennels on this board, you'll find no one has a very high opinion of them. If you want details, you can ask those with firsthand experience to PM you. We're not allowed to openly bash a kennel on this board.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Within orbit of Cincinnati, in approximate order of distance. Two and three might actually be flipped as to distance, not sure.

1) Von der Haus Gill/ Wapakoneta, Ohio. They have a website. Gill is a retired K9 officer in his county, has been breeding for a long time. He sells working line dogs, with parents on premises for pups. Maybe a 100-120 miles from Cinti. 

2) Wanda Brown, I only list second because she is further away, outside Bowling Green Ky. Kleinen Hain Kennels. Also has a website. Working line.

We have dogs from each. My Kleinen Hain girl is in the office with me as I type this. 

3) Alta Tollhaus--Michigan--Show line dogs--no direct experience with these, but when I was looking for a pup a few years ago, I did reach out to these folks, and they were prompt and helpful in responding. I ultimately went with a working line dog, but heir dogs seem to be well thought of on this forum. The most expensive of these three listed, I would expect.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want a large dog, I suggest you go with a large breed. Breeders that strive to produce large GSDs are breeding outside the standard and placing marketability ahead of health. The GSD is a medium sized working dog designed to chase and bite things, including people. They require a lot of work.

If you are looking for a laid back dog that will alert bark and is capable of hiking and going on adventures with the family, most of the AKC working class would fit the requirements. I personally think that a Great Dane is about the best family dog for people that don't want to spend a ton of time satisfying a herder. They can be a goofy handful when they are young but are rarely aggressive in a problematic way.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Squidwardp said:


> Within orbit of Cincinnati, in approximate order of distance. Two and three might actually be flipped as to distance, not sure.
> 
> 1) Von der Haus Gill/ Wapakoneta, Ohio. They have a website. Gill is a retired K9 officer in his county, has been breeding for a long time. He sells working line dogs, with parents on premises for pups. Maybe a 100-120 miles from Cinti.
> 
> ...


I will certainly look into these. I've already check out Gill. Thanks


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

David Winners said:


> If you want a large dog, I suggest you go with a large breed. Breeders that strive to produce large GSDs are breeding outside the standard and placing marketability ahead of health. The GSD is a medium sized working dog designed to chase and bite things, including people. They require a lot of work.
> 
> If you are looking for a laid back dog that will alert bark and is capable of hiking and going on adventures with the family, most of the AKC working class would fit the requirements. I personally think that a Great Dane is about the best family dog for people that don't want to spend a ton of time satisfying a herder. They can be a goofy handful when they are young but are rarely aggressive in a problematic way.


Not looking for a large breed, just a GSD that's bigger than Gunner. He's consistent around 70#s


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dustinb80 said:


> Not looking for a large breed, just a GSD that's bigger than Gunner. He's consistent around 70#s


Why? I’m always interested in why someone wants a dog that is larger than the standard. I have an 85 lb male here at my house, and frankly the dog is too big.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dustinb80 said:


> Not looking for a large breed, just a GSD that's bigger than Gunner. He's consistent around 70#s


My female hovers around 60lbs, my last male was about 95. I think average for a male is around 80 or 85lbs. There are smaller and slightly larger but really It is a medium size breed. Once you start towards 120lbs you are dealing with either a fat dog or one that is blatantly oversize. Breeding for that is fraught with problems. Breeders that focus on one thing tend to lose sight of other things. 
I'm with David, Danes are awesome!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Appreciate the insight regarding size.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

dogfaeries said:


> Why? I’m always interested in why someone wants a dog that is larger than the standard. I have an 85 lb male here at my house, and frankly the dog is too big.


Never really asked myself why to be honest. I just have always felt that Gunner was on the small side for a male.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The fact that the breeder has one stud mating to all her bitches is only troubling since he's 120 pounds, *30 pounds over the upper limit of the breed standard*. 

It's a fact that many breeder are marketing heavy boned larger GSD since that's what a lot of people want. But 80-90 pounds male should be the goal in that case (placing health and temperament above that) as they are substantial and imposing at that size if that's what you're after. 120 pounds is going to give you a slower less athletic and less intense dog as it ages.

Dogs above (or below) breed standard may appear out of any litter but should not be the goal as appears here.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dustinb80 said:


> Not looking for a large breed, just a GSD that's bigger than Gunner. He's consistent around 70#s


Male GSD generally run 75-90#
The AKC quotes height but not weight specifically in the breed standard:
Size, Proportion, Substance: The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches. The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable proportion as 10 to 8½. The length is measured from the point of the prosternum or breastbone to the rear edge of the pelvis, the ischial tuberosity. The desirable long proportion is not derived from a long back, but from overall length with relation to height, which is achieved by length of forequarter and length of withers and hindquarter, viewed from the side. 

The CKC does mention weight:
Size The ideal height for dogs is 25 inches (64 cm), and for bitches, 23 inches (58 cm) at the shoulder. This height is established by taking a perpendicular line from the top of the shoulder blade to the ground with the coat parted or so pushed down that this measurement will show the only actual height of the frame or structure of the dog. The working value of dogs above or below the indicated height is proportionately lessened, although variations of an inch (3 cm) above or below the ideal height are acceptable, while greater variations must be considered as faults. Weights of dogs of desirable size in proper flesh and condition average between 75 and 85 lb. (34 and 39 kg); and of bitches, between 60 and 70 lb. (27 and 32 kg). 

Other sources mention 88 pounds as the upper male limit. Gunner is indeed on the lower end of GSD male examples and I understand the wish list for a larger guy, I have one myself, love him to death but actually wish he was cut down to size a bit. But as stated, I wouldn't use a breeder that seems to be shooting for oversized dogs, it calls into question what's been sacrificed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dustinb80 said:


> Never really asked myself why to be honest. I just have always felt that Gunner was on the small side for a male.


Size aside, I think the consensus here is that you can do better in the search for a reputable breeder. My baby girl is going to be 12 this year and I am starting to get very nervous that I am going to end up alone. I have no friends or family to speak of so the idea of losing my dog is terrifying. I get the panic to find a puppy. Don't go looking for a problem though.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> Why? I’m always interested in why someone wants a dog that is larger than the standard. I have an 85 lb male here at my house, and frankly the dog is too big.


I don’t understand your question. Bigger than the 70s isn’t larger than standard.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

My experience with https://riehlhausgermanshepherds.com/home 
I had some dealing with this breeder while looking for a male to replace my recently deceased Sharpy. Put a deposit down with the requirement that the puppy be a male or refund deposit. The contract said no refunds but will go towards next litter and so on. She assured me she would refund my deposit if there were no males available. I got to met Axel and some female dogs, they were plush coat and BIG.

Well the litter was born with 4 males available, I was in line for male #4. She texted me, sent image of the litter, and said little Mannix was born. Every thing seemed to be going okay but a couple weeks later she called and said there were only 3 males because one died in the birth canal. Said she thought the dead one was a female but turned out it was a male. She really tried to talk me into a female but I wouldn't budge. I was kind of heart broken by this "news". Kind of the Lucie, Charlie Brown, football thing.

The whole story didn't make sense to me, seemed really fishy. I suspected that she changed her mind and promised the 4th male to someone else. The litter prior to this was all females, 9 I think. She told me she knew another breeder that might have a male available and would get back with me later. About a week later I found my Mannix at another breeder and brought him home and put a stop payment on the deposit I'd given her.

My experience with Black German Shephed Puppies for Sale
The breeder that sold me Mannix knew this lady and they talked about me between them selves. I got a call from the first breeder and I told her I had found another puppy. She asked what to do with the deposit check, mail it back to me or shred it. I told her I had put a stop payment on it and to shred it.

So I think her word was good about the deposit refund even though the contract said otherwise.

Any way I got home with Mannix at 1:00 AM from silvercreekshepherds.
From the second breeder Mannix was 7 months old when I got him, had more than a dozen ticks, one ear was down, he was timid of men, reactive towards Harley Davidson motorcycles "would try to follow them non aggressively" and BIC lighters would make him go nuts, raise heck.

I didn't realize until later that Mannix only has one testicle and would assume the breeder knew this but asked me if I wanted breeding rights when I purchased him. Mannix is small but very proportionate, healthy, active, intelligent, and a beautiful dog. One of his litter mates that I know of weighs over 100 lbs. while Mannix is only 85 lbs.

So good luck it can be really frustrating.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Mannix said:


> *Mannix is small* but very proportionate, healthy, active, intelligent, and a beautiful dog. One of his litter mates that I know of weighs over 100 lbs. while *Mannix is only 85 lbs*.


Do you have two dogs named Mannix  because 85 pounds is not small and you say proportionate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Bearshandler said:


> I don’t understand your question. Bigger than the 70s isn’t larger than standard.


No, but it seems that most people that want a ”bigger” dog want a BIGGER dog. The sire in question from this particular breeder is a 120 lb dog. And that is way over the standard.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> No, but it seems that most people that want a ”bigger” dog want a BIGGER dog. The sire in question from this particular breeder is a 120 lb dog. And that is way over the standard.


Bigger is better or something like that. Any German shepherd breeder that says they are breeding for pets should have anything else they say immediately disregarded.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Bigger is better or something like that.


I believe I addressed this before! 🤣 
Bigger gun? Nope, better shot.
Bigger fence? Nope, better rules.
Bigger truck? Nope, better driver.
No one ever says they want a bigger butt, bigger mess, bigger bill.


----------



## NickQ (12 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> I believe I addressed this before! 🤣
> Bigger gun? Nope, better shot.
> Bigger fence? Nope, better rules.
> Bigger truck? Nope, better driver.
> No one ever says they want a bigger butt, bigger mess, bigger bill.


I believe LL cool J actually did like big butts ?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Breed standard for a male is 24-26" tall at the withers and 60-85#. 

I suggest you research the GSD breed front and back before proceeding. Learn what the breed is supposed to be first. Then proceed from there. There are show lines include American and West German lines. Working lines include Belgium, West German, Czech and DDR lines. Then you have Pet or Back Yard Bred (BYB) lines. Show lines doesn't mean that you are going to show the dog specifically, and working lines doesn't mean that you are going to be working them in some particular endeavor. There are lower and higher drive puppies in every litter, regardless of lines. A good reputable breeder will determine which puppy is right for what you want to do with it, and make the placements using that informaiton and what the puppy is showing, so the pup, buyer and seller all have the best chance of success.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I believe I addressed this before! 🤣
> Bigger gun? Nope, better shot.
> Bigger fence? Nope, better rules.
> Bigger truck? Nope, better driver.
> *No one ever says they want a bigger butt*, bigger mess, bigger bill.


I give you exhibit A & B:
Nicki Minaj and Kim Kardashian .... won't bother posting pics on this family site.

People DO say they want a bigger house, bigger steak, bigger bonus, bigger bank account .... sometimes bigger *is* better


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

75-85# is the perfect size to me for a male. But I do like my 58# pocket rocket female too.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

25", 80 pounds. He's almost 2 and I'm hoping he doesn't add much weight over the next year. I think he will finish out about 85.

He's just so athletic and healthy. Built like a tank. He's like a middleweight MMA fighter. Strong, but still quick and agile.










@Jax08 I love the pocket rockets. We had a 48 pound female Dutchie at the kennels that was a Tasmanian devil. Fastest dog I've ever seen on a long send. She also had light eyes and was very intimidating. She ended up with a SF handler.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@David Winners - He's the perfect size! Seger is that size. I get compliments on Faren everywhere we go. "hard hitting female". You can't intimidate her. You can only make her mad. LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

To the OP

I’d run from anything remotely related to any Appleridge dog. Appleridge Outfielder was Sire to my last GSD. Search the forum for info, there is alot to be found.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> 75-85# is the perfect size to me for a male. But I do like my 58# pocket rocket female too.


Oh my, 58# female sounds PERFECT to me. I am hoping Ilita tops out at 65 but she was a big pup and is growing fast....hopefully, will slow down any time now.

@Dustinb80 Go meet as many of these dogs as possible, as has been suggested. GSDs, IMHO, do not need to be large to be a significant 'presence'. Their intensity and stature make up for what some may think a lack judging size alone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

In my opinion the stud dog in question is moderately overweight and definitely soft.
So take that 120 for what it's worth. 
People used to tell me all the time that Bud must be 120. He was 95 or so. Everyone thought my Dane was huge. She was 110 at her heaviest, tiny for the breed. I got guesses of 140, 150 all the time.
Anytime someone says there dogs is 120 I have doubts. It seems a really common number.
That said, I would still look elsewhere and if for some strange reason you go with this litter, get pet insurance!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> In my opinion the stud dog in question is moderately overweight and definitely soft.
> So take that 120 for what it's worth.
> People used to tell me all the time that Bud must be 120. He was 95 or so. Everyone thought my Dane was huge. She was 110 at her heaviest, tiny for the breed. I got guesses of 140, 150 all the time.
> Anytime someone says there dogs is 120 I have doubts. It seems a really common number.
> That said, I would still look elsewhere and if for some strange reason you go with this litter, get pet insurance!


My Appleridge boy was a very lean 100lbs but he also had difficult to manage EPI amongst a billion other things.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saphire said:


> My Appleridge boy was a very lean 100lbs but he also had difficult to manage EPI amongst a billion other things.


I know a lot of their dogs are oversized. I was just pointing out to not get stuck on the size part so much. Too many other reasons to walk away.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I know a lot of their dogs are oversized. I was just pointing out to not get stuck on the size part so much. Too many other reasons to walk away.


Absolutely! My last GSD hurt his back jumping up on the bed, huge down side to over sized.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

I have contacted another breeder per recommendations and am working on a different pup. Thanks for all the advice and info.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Saphire said:


> Absolutely! My last GSD hurt his back jumping up on the bed, huge down side to over sized.


Don't let them jump up on the bed 😜
Pretty sure this guy can make the bed or jump out of the truck OK though ....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Don't let them jump up on the bed 😜


Where else are they supposed to sleep? I have a low bed so Miss Punkin can get on it without jumping! Ha!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Where else are they supposed to sleep? I have a low bed so Miss Punkin can get on it without jumping! Ha!


My bed at the time wasn’t crazy high like the one I have now but darn it’s a working breed so bed jumping certainly shouldn’t cause spinal issues


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If I want to sleep with dogs, I'll lay on the floor with them  Sometimes do watching TV.

Rogan can jump park benches from front to back and doesn't look like he's trying. Jumps a downed tree 3-4 feet in the air. As long as it's not repetitive, I have zero concerns for his back or hips, he's strong and athletic but not as agile as Harley. Explosive power though.

When I see dogs that are 110-120 pounds on here, they always look a lot heavier than Rogan, I think of him as 20 pounds less than he is....I'll finally get him weighed at the vets later this Spring to see what he tips the scale at.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When my working line pup (Eska) was just 5 months old, she was not only jumping down the 6 stairs from the kitchen to the front entrance, she was also jumping UP them! A GSD that hurts its back jumping up on a bed has serious mobility problems!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor picnic tables 11/27/2020







youtube.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger - because I apparently have lost control of the situation....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Apparently .😂😂


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Seger - because I apparently have lost control of the situation....
> 
> View attachment 584760


Hims a good boy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dustinb80 said:


> Hims a good boy


Hims the best. <3 

But I'm still not totally sure where he thought he was going.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I take it there was no food on the table?? 😁


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

David Winners said:


> Valor picnic tables 11/27/2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some super environmentals.  How many times did he cross before he mastered it?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Those are some super environmentals.  How many times did he cross before he mastered it?


That was his first and second attempt. I knew he could do it, but I was impressed that he went right back after face planting and tried again.

He's a bit of a parkour dog now. I'm always jumping him up on crazy stuff like big round hay bales and stumps.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to do this on playground equipment with Tasha, who was extremely agile. She LOVED it - her eyes would light up every time she saw a kiddie 'jungle gym'!
One set of obstacles at the local park had 3 large car tires chained together, lying flat. She trotted over them on the first try, just like a horse going over trotting poles! 

It's unfortunate I owned her at the time when only registered dogs were allowed to compete in dog sports. She would have excelled in both agility and tracking.


----------



## Tonaren (Dec 14, 2020)

Dustinb80 said:


> Is there anything that stands out as positive or negative on the website? I'm getting a pup from Axel and Callies litter. She's being bred this week according to the breeder. She's been very informative and openly communicates. Only lives about 15 minutes away. I've already met mom and dad. Dad is a big boy lol. The breeder is an AKC judge.
> 
> 
> 
> https://riehlhausgermanshepherds.com/home


What about Robin Krumm's Royalair German Shepherds? Shes in Ohio.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Tonaren said:


> What about Robin Krumm's Royalair German Shepherds? Shes in Ohio.


I've already changed breeders and put a deposit in with Kleinen Hain. Thanks tho


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dustinb80 said:


> Is there anything that stands out as positive or negative on the website? I'm getting a pup from Axel and Callies litter. She's being bred this week according to the breeder. She's been very informative and openly communicates. Only lives about 15 minutes away. I've already met mom and dad. Dad is a big boy lol. The breeder is an AKC judge.
> 
> 
> 
> https://riehlhausgermanshepherds.com/home


I see an Appleridge GSD popped up. You might want to look into that on this forum too. It shouldn’t take but a few hours🤣


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

NickQ said:


> I believe LL cool J actually did like big butts ?


Nooooooooo!!! That was Sir Mix-A-Lot! 

Go straight to ancient pop culture jail.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Nooooooooo!!! That was Sir Mix-A-Lot!
> 
> Go straight to ancient pop culture jail.


oh Hello!!! Where have you been?!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> oh Hello!!! Where have you been?!


Hey Jax! I tried to PM you but you seem to be blocked for PMs. I just posted a thread that Kopper has Hemangio. My baby boy is an old man. 😢


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Hey Jax! I tried to PM you but you seem to be blocked for PMs. I just posted a thread that Kopper has Hemangio. My baby boy is an old man. 😢


Sent you a message. Hopefully you can respond to that!


----------

